

Looking for partnership - apollon

Hello,<p>I'm looking for a partner(s) (preferably long-time) to start iPhone development.<p>Preference would be for someone who has coding AND graphics skills and has already worked with the iPhone SDK; and I wouldn't mind two individual partners (coder + designer).<p>I have already a few ideas of my own and won't mind sharing them when the time is right.<p>If interested, you would obviously provide some sample work as I'm looking to avoid producing (later on) crApps (pun intended).<p>I'm obviously talking here about "revenue sharing". I felt I had to clarify this in order to avoid conveying the wrong message.<p>Thank you in advance for your interest.<p>I can be reached at the following address:<p>fares [dot] fayad [at] gee mail [dot] com
======
jodrellblank
Were I an iPhone coder, I'd be asking what areas your software is aiming at
(3D, geolocation, multiplayer, networking, games, medical, contract work...?)
and what sort of partnership it would be (are you also a coder? What's your
background? Have you started any apps? are you thinking internet-collaboration
or small-office or shared-house?).

I would also be fearing you being an MBA/marketing/ideas person with planning
for an 90/10 split on revenue sharing when the partner has done the simple bit
of writing the ideas down in iPhonespeak. Yet you've found HN, so it can't be
so bad...

~~~
apollon
Thank you for your post jodrellblank.

You raise several important points "for someone who isn't an iPhone coder" and
probably not interested in the subject.

For the record and to prove how serious I am to the people who this post is
targeted at, I will answer your questions. Please find my reply below:

\- Although the main aim is Utilities and Games/Entertainment (as categorized
in the App store), other areas could be targeted as well giving the right
circumstances.

\- I'm thinking internet collaboration since I do not wish to limit the
possibilities to people living in my area, whereas in another part of the
world, there might be (is) someone with better skills.

\- I have very high respect for coders and do understand how hard it is to put
a clean fast running app, bug free, therefore the mere concept of a 90/10
split is silly to me. In other words, EQUAL splits for the PARTNERS.

Regards.

------
apollon
UP

